# What kind of Indie fan are you?



## blackroot (May 31, 2006)

I found this lovely quiz in my online travels.

http://quizilla.com/users/soygirl/quizzes/What indie rock subgenre do you fall into?/

Here's my result: Indie Pop

Probably the least self-referential category, you don't take yourself nearly as seriously as most indie subgenres - and that's a good thing, because you really shouldn't! You manage to stay out of the mainstream with indie ethics and a little edge that the Top 40 charts can't quite sandpaper down to stomachable. You're easy going and get along with pretty much anybody, except maybe scoffing record store clerks. As long as you stay laid back about it, you'll have more fun than the rest of us. Check out Prepare For The Fight by The Lovemakers: http://www.napster.com/player/tracks/15426004

Let's see what you all get.


----------



## jacobedmund (Jun 6, 2007)

*Indie Music........................*

Hi 
In Indie music genre, I like *Indie rock*. I attend a concert on this music in last days.


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

You where in the movie Last Days my Gus Van Sant??


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Too lazy to take an online test, but I've always said I liked indie most before it became a "sound" that's honestly about as lame as what's playing on the radio.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It doesn't even exist anymore. For the record, I'm twee as ****.


----------

